# Ground Throws



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2 turnout control questions. 
1. I need to remotely control a couple of switches in my train shed. I am using the Train-Li R7 switches. I want to control the switches manually via a cable connected to a ground throw. I was going to use the Ten-Mile ground throws but they don't have enough throw for the Train-Li switches. What ground trows do you use that have a longer throw? They have to be via a cable it will be difficult to reach the switches in normal operations.
2. I also have the Train-Li Y-3 yard switch in the same location. If you are using this switch, how are you controlling it?

Thanks

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Curly, 

IF the switches are indoors, try using a piece of choke cable (available at auto parts stores) and the modified barrel bolt (article/thread here on MLS). I would have posted the link, but have never mastered getting the search to accomplish what I want it to do. 

Good luck!! 

Bob C.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Or you could add a bell crank and increase the throw. From the pull the short leg, from the switch a longer one to close the points. Pull against a spring, use spring for return. 
Most bells are 90 degree, but you could go 180 with the pivot point closer to the cable end. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the USAT switches had two holes under on the throw bar. I simply moved the point rail to the next hole. then ten mils worked fine. 
maybe yours can be drilled and moved over some.??


----------

